# Hotel Room Photography



## HRphoto (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi everyone... I'm a glamour/pin-up photographer who does a lot of model portfolio type stuff. I normally shoot in my studio or on location, with many lights, never on-camera flash. I often use the clamshell lighting set up with two umbrellas in front, so I can control the light especially when I have a model in a pose that's not a standing straight-up-and-down pose, with the body parallel to the camera. I'd like to start shooting girls in various hotel rooms around LA as kind of an art project, but I can't bring all of my equipment into these rooms. Either I need to come up with a really basic and small lighting set up that I can fit in a case or two (complete with stands) or I need to start experimenting with on-camera flash. Obviously I don't want any harsh lighting or shadows so I'd want something with a large diffusion attachment. I also like to shoot fast so perhaps I'd want something with an extra battery attachment? Can anyone recommend any specific equipment I should buy? My camera is a Canon Mark II. Thanks!


----------



## pyropenguin (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you familiar with www.strobist.com? 

A couple of cybersyncs, Vivitar 285's, lightstands and umbrellas and you should be good to go.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm..... shooting girls in hotel rooms around L.A.  I like it.


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 13, 2008)

Put a bed in your studio. It will look just like a hotel room....lol
Seriously, I had the same problem shooting in hotel rooms. I tried one on camera flash and one off camera flash. I was shooting film in those days and some pics came out ok, but some others sucked. I determined afterwards that the second flash was not charging up as fast as I was shooting. Now I pay attention to my equipment and not just the model.


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 13, 2008)

www.strobist.com


----------



## roadkill (Nov 14, 2008)

You're right Jerry.  The answer inevitibly comes back to that


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, if you think about it... ALL the rules for lighting in a studio are just as valid in anyroom, hotel or kitchen or the biggest photo studio.  The biggest difference is light strength... there is a lot less room... hence... the best tool for that job is a battery powered strobe.. hence... strobist!


----------



## Joves (Nov 15, 2008)

roadkill said:


> You're right Jerry. The answer inevitibly comes back to that


It always comes to that. The strobist is the source for now. So HR are we talking the old vintage hotels that are dives now in LA?


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 15, 2008)

You know, a lot of those older rooms would have a lot of personality and give a few naked women a very unique feeling to that kind of porn... err... art.


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 15, 2008)

Heh, don't you think people will give you funny looks, seeing all these good looking girls coming in and out of a hotel room with you inside ? lol


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 16, 2008)

If someone is paying attention, they will think you are a monster in bed... or maybe just someone with a clinical addiction to sex... lol


----------



## Stranger (Nov 16, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> If someone is paying attention, they will think you are a monster in bed... or maybe just someone with a clinical addiction to sex... lol



either way i wouldn't complain..


how about booking these rooms? Would most managers be willing to discount the rate for a couple of hours if you showed them you are a photographer and not a sex addict?


----------



## anubis404 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think hes going to want to see for himself, either way.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 16, 2008)

If this is indeed on the up ad up- the OP only has 1 post after all- stretch a diffuser across the window and fire a strobe from the outside mimicking natural light. Use reflectors on the inside.

If something more... clinical... is required, you're on your own.


----------

